# Webcomics:Liza and Martha Adventuers



## Dront12 (Oct 11, 2016)

Hello there
I want to introduce you. My comics. This comic about my character - Martha. She is a scientist in the field of biology and genetic engineering. Her lab wanted to take possession of its formula allows to grow lost limbs. Her serum he poisoned hoping that she would die. Instead, she mutated into Liza.  The complete opposite of her
Wild, smart, playful, unpredictable and arrogant.
story begins from that moment on, they are trying to divide both one body.


----------

